# Stereo photography



## Dave Walsh (Jun 17, 2013)

I am constantly disappointed to find that photoediting software very seldom includes the main stereo photography file format MPO.  That, as far as I can see, includes Lightroom and means that I have to catalogue my stereo images quite separately from my conventional RAW  and jpg collection.  Does anyone know better?  

It shouldn't be a problem for Adobe, after all the MPO file is just a capsule for two jpg images.  Do you think the Lightroom Queen could influence Adobe to correct this omission?


----------



## clee01l (Jun 17, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. Until you named it, I had never heard of a stereo digital file format. And the only stereo cameras that I have ever seen were film.  So based upon my statistical sample of one, there is not a large following for MPO or it would be popular.  I believe that the very popular PNG format only got support in LR 5  and some video formats were only supported after LR 3. The only way to get what you want from Adobe  is to put in a feature request. (There is a link to the Adobe site at the top of this page) If enough people request this, the Adobe might include support for MPO. In a future LR release.


----------

